# Sears Chrome Spyder



## Mjr

I'm looking to purchase a 1965 Chrome spyder with a three speed twist grip and flaming banana seat. Please help!


----------



## chucksoldbikes

i dont have that  pitacular one   but i have    2   sears spyders  for   sale one  blue    3   speed        w2ith tall       sissie    bar and  stick   shift
  chucksoldbikes    see it in my  albums
 or i can  send u a pic     have a     10 speed  tp
  all original


----------



## Mjr

Thanks for the quick response Chuck!  unfortunately, I'm looking for that particular chrome bike. Appreciate the reply though!


----------



## dj rudy k

*I have what you are looking for A 65 Sears 3spd Twist Spyder*



Mjr said:


> I'm looking to purchase a 1965 Chrome spyder with a three speed twist grip and flaming banana seat. Please help!




$180 + Shipping Bike is in working condition a 7 condition - crome looks good all orginal parts except new break pads, seat is in good shape no rips see picture I will take more on Friday when i get it out of storage


----------



## nort850

*Dj rudy k*



dj rudy k said:


> $180 + Shipping Bike is in working condition a 7 condition - crome looks good all orginal parts except new break pads, seat is in good shape no rips see picture I will take more on Friday when i get it out of storage
> View attachment 27141




I have that bike and am looking for a seat to complete the restoration.  If you ever decide to part out, please let me know.


----------



## George Eggleston

I would love to see more pics of your bike DJ Rudy K.


----------



## Vintagemotelguest

I just found this post, and would like to ask everyone for their help, in the hope that with holidays here I may finally have some luck with my search.  MY late-'60s Sears Chrome spyder with white/red flame seat is identical in design and condition to one currently on E-Bay, ( see:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrome-1960...ultDomain_0&hash=item27c10fd291#ht_500wt_1413  ), except for a full-round (rather than full-length) chain guard (simliar to THIS  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1968-Sears-...ltDomain_0&hash=item45ff51a680#ht_1226wt_1066 ), and a t-handle 3-speed shifter which I believe was white like the pedals and handles.  It was stolen from my late Mother's home in Southeastern Massachusetts a number of years ago, and I have not given up on finding it, having even searched bike shows, dealers and offered a reward for information on it over the years.  Please contact me at vintagemotelguest@yahoo.com if you have any information on it --- I only want it back and am even willing to purchase if necessary, no questions asked.  And have a good holiday season.


----------



## torskdoc

My FIRST BIKE!  Bought mine in April of 1965 or 66.  Mine had the twist grip shifting.  Saved up for 6 months of newspaper money to get it. Best bike I ever had.  That 2.25" slick took some gettig used to in the turns for a 11 year old. Learned real quick NOT TO YANK HARD on both brakes without clamping down on the seat with my legs.  Sliding into the handlebar yoke is one time too many.   Luckily both my parents worked at SEARS part time and I got a substantial discount on the last one in the store.  Ended up paying $35.00 for it. Went so far as to put a Mattel VROOOM engine, Dual mirrors, and a Gen set on it.   3 years later in May '68 mine got stolen the day AFTER I had put new tubes and tires, brake pads, and tore it down to bare frame, cleaned and re lubed everything.  Been looking for one ever since. 

I'd love to get another one, if just to look at and sit on.  I might even let my grandchildren ride it (when they get big enough.).

Larry


----------

